
Making sense of the pay package startups offer can be daunting - Varcht
https://www.businessinsider.com/startup-job-offer-questions-you-should-ask-2018-8
======
dang
Since the article title won't fit we changed it to a sub-heading.

The submitted title ("Founder says many job candidates focus on the wrong
thing, stock compensation") was edited in a misleading way to imply that stock
compensation is the wrong thing—not what the article says; please don't do
that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

